# Cheap Flat Bands



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

Does anybody know were I can get some good cheap flatbands for a homemade slingshot


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Brooks67 said:


> Does anybody know were I can get some good cheap flatbands for a homemade slingshot


Speak to Tex shooter


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, TEX is your man. Low prices and outstanding quality.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Gary "Flatband" Miller is another good source..


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

i've read nothing but good things about tex's flatbands, if you're looking to make your own, theraband is a common choice. by all means, check out the vendor section and shop around, but you can't really beat the price and reputation of tex shooter's products esp. bandsets.

*edit* you can believe the hype-- tex is tops when it comes to rubber! i've relegated the tb i stocked up on early on to the hobby drawer... his latex is FAST, stretchy, and far outlasts the tb. his service was excellent, too.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There you go again, now my hat won't even fit me!







Tex-Shooter


----------

